# Stock heat transfers?



## SabineSports (Nov 8, 2012)

What company's are there out there with stock heat transfers, I just seen pro world transfers are there others?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

WWW.Airwavesinc.com
WWW.ArtBrands.com
WWW.XITOnline.com - must register in the homepage to view their catalog
Iron On Heat Transfers - has 35% off coupon on their homepage. Click Home to get the coupon.

Use Google using "Wholesale Stock Heat Transfer" as keyphrase. There are a lot more.


----------



## SabineSports (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you so much man!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

My favorite is Wild Side, at Wild Side | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979. An employee (or owner) is an active member here, as well.

You'll see a lot of Proworld's transfers are from Wild Side and the others Trent mentioned.


----------



## euclyde (Aug 21, 2012)

You shoule visit freedomtransfers , very good service, good quality!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

message me if you need sublimation transfers. Not sure there a sublimation supplier out there for stock stuff?


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

WWW.Airwavesinc.com


----------



## FilAmTees (Nov 30, 2012)

Heat Transfers, Wholesale heat transfers, Heat Transfer Presses, Blank T-shirts Wholesale, Thousands of Stock Heat Transfers , Heat Transfer Machines at Wholesale pricing.
Stock Iron-on Transfers | Heat Transfers | T-shirt Transfers
are two that I know...


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

GordonM said:


> My favorite is Wild Side, at Wild Side | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979. An employee (or owner) is an active member here, as well.
> 
> You'll see a lot of Proworld's transfers are from Wild Side and the others Trent mentioned.


Thanks for the mention, I'm just an employee


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The Thomson site you mentioned has some good prices.


----------



## nancystransfers (Apr 14, 2013)

I just aquired some stock heat transfers- I would like to sell them and there are about 500 in this box.... I hope some one is still interested in these mug sublimation transfers. contact me


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

nancystransfers said:


> I just aquired some stock heat transfers- I would like to sell them and there are about 500 in this box.... I hope some one is still interested in these mug sublimation transfers. contact me


You need to post that in the forum Classified section. Self promotion is not permitted in the forum except the Classified section.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

When you do please include pictures, how old they are, and who they came from. Like the main company or manufacture. I.E. Proworld Inc or LLC, Artbrands, etc.?


----------



## nancystransfers (Apr 14, 2013)

I cannot yet post to that since I am a newbie- my main purpose is to find out if these items have any resale value. Thanks, posted on the facebook page too.


----------



## nancystransfers (Apr 14, 2013)

selanac said:


> When you do please include pictures, how old they are, and who they came from. Like the main company or manufacture. I.E. Proworld Inc or LLC, Artbrands, etc.?


Not sure how to add pics here yet- too new for classifieds, and the box says QLC I saw there was a company by that name but no pre printed transfers there. Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Then you need to click on the very top left of this website and add a comment to everyone's post until you make enough to reach the minimum to post pictures. 

when you do post the minimum to the right is Go Advanced or a link, Need to Upload an Image. See if you can post it here. 

You said you posted to Facebook, What's your facebook name or link?


----------

